#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-16
<Burgundavia> nixternal: in the queue
<Burgundavia> probably needs some work
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> posted
<Burgundavia> thanks
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-20
<nixternal> anyone around with fridge submit power?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Burgwork> nixternal: !
<nixternal> yo
<Burgwork> when you write a release announcement, do one for all the flavours, dammit
<nixternal> heh, I was given an order by the higher ups to do the one I did
<Burgwork> nixternal: can you write the other 4? Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu and Ubuntu Server?
<Burgwork> robitaille: can you save the fridge from only announcing kubuntu?
<nixternal> Burgwork: what do you want done?
<Burgwork> nixternal: a similar release announcement for Eduubntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu Server
<Burgwork> without or without the graphic
<nixternal> is there a write up for Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Edubuntu that is classy? I don't follow their development so I don't know what's hot and what's not
<Burgwork> either you do it or I publicly shame you by doing it :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Burgwork> and I mention that evil Kubuntu people prevented the other announcements
<nixternal> you know, I would feel honored to be publicly shamed by you :)
<Burgwork> heh
<nixternal> muhahaha
<robitaille> Burgwork:  I approve the article that I sent :)   It's not my fault the only one who wrote something did it for Kubuntu :)
<robitaille> s/I sent/I receive/
<robitaille> I have to say the thought of having only a kubuntu article was bad...but the alternative was no article at all about the release on the Fridge which is worse
<robitaille> On some days I just feel like the Fridge is only a long painful and dying experiment that needs to come to an end with someone deciding to pull the plug...
<Burgwork> we just need more people
<robitaille> We have dozen of editors!  We need to pull the plug and do it differently....and with a new name and a different community around it.
<Burgwork> hmm
<Burgwork> the "suggest a story" idea is a good one
<robitaille> personally I always like the "slashdot" look...people submit stories and us editors approve the ones we like.  And the comments are right there under these approved stories.    But I don't think that was the "look" people wanted originally.  But it makes it easy to build a community around these stories
<nixternal> I will agree there actually. the design/layout of /. is good, but /. sucks :)
<nixternal> Burgwork: KUBUNTU FTW!
<Burgwork> nixternal: 2/3 of the downloads are ubuntu, 1/3 are kubuntu
<nixternal> that is about the same for the bug count as well
<nixternal> probably even more ;)
<nixternal> 1/3 kubuntu sounds a little much truthfully
<Burgwork> almost all the large deployments I have heard about are Ubuntu
<nixternal> most KDE people tend to use multiple distros at once anyways
<nixternal> what about France?
<nixternal> they are all Kubuntu
<Burgwork> KDE tends to be the older Linux crowd, from what I have seen
<Burgwork> mandrake holdover
<robitaille> Interestingly the usage stats for users  I have seen in the past for linux in general was the reverse 2/3 KDE, 1/3 Gnome....interesting mismatch
<nixternal> that is the largest Ubuntu/Kubuntu implementation yet in amount of hardware and money
<nixternal> robitaille: that is Linux in general though, Ubuntu has it for the GNOME crowd w/o a doubt
<Burgwork> robitaille: all those numbers are suspect, due to being biased
<Burgwork> nixternal: I seriously doubt if the french parliment is the largest U/Kubuntu deployment
<robitaille> nixternal:  exactly.  But could Ubuntu popularity have a long-term effect on KDE usage?
<nixternal> I am thinking that Ubuntu is probably pulling people away from Kubuntu
<nixternal> or KDE in general
<nixternal> GNOME is easier out of the box I think
<nixternal> KDE has so many options that it loses people
* robitaille works in a KDE shop...25+ KDE computers.... 1 Gnome computer....mine :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> there are only a few KDE people I know in the Chicago land area
<Burgwork> when I asked my company president why he choose GNOME, he said "All the large companies are putting their effort behind GNOME"
<nixternal> actually in Chicago, Xubuntu is probably the #1 favorite Linux distro
<Burgwork> and that was pre Ximian/Novell
<robitaille> the sysadmin here likes KDE.  Thus KDE by default and all users only use the default they are offered
<nixternal> I only use my GNOME desktop for testing my packages
<Burgwork> office here uses GNOME because I use Ubuntu
<nixternal> and I just switched it back to Ubuntu. I was using Debian until I realized no matter how great and stable it is, it is old
<Burgwork> I wish asterisk were in main
<nixternal> there are a couple of asterisk devs doing a talk on sunday at the lug
<nixternal> asterisk and subversion weekend at the lug
<Burgwork> cool
<Burgwork> tell them to merge the bloody ldap stuff into main
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> actually mishehu is on IRC right now, he is one of the devs that is a member of the LGU
<nixternal> LUG
<nixternal> heh, I should do a Bazaar demo right after the SVN demo
<nixternal> but my problem is, I still prefer SVN over BZR
<Burgwork> server applications that don't support ldap in this day and age...
<nixternal> hehe, right
<Burgwork> what else did I run into that didn;t...
<nixternal> see, I started messing with GNOME during the Ximian days a little bit and actually realy liked it
<nixternal> except for that stupid monkey and their "ubuntu-like" color scheme smashed with a banana
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-21
<Burgundavia> nixternal: I still don't see those stoires
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you around?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> been busy man
<Burgundavia> see the story in the queue
* nixternal looks
<Burgundavia> basic, but functional
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<nixternal> I am going to post it just like that
<nixternal> we are all about fun right?
<nixternal> we aren't the serious Ubuntu news
<nixternal> I like it though!
<Burgundavia> should be fine
<Burgundavia> I think I was careful enough to avoid offending people
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> that is great though!
<nixternal> that was definitely a job for the marketing team
<nixternal> they should be doing press type stuff for releases
<Burgundavia> nah, they had an outside agency do it
<nixternal> ya, but for like the Fridge and what not
<nixternal> ya, and their release notes were horrible this time too
<nixternal> they tried to hard to look professional, at least that is the feel that I got for it
<nixternal> who did the 7.04 tour?
<nixternal> and I hate the fact they keep leaving Xubuntu out
<Burgundavia> I did
<Burgundavia> Xubuntu was supposed to do something, but Somerville was sick
<nixternal> no not you
<nixternal> Canonical
<nixternal> their "professional" release page lists Kubuntu and Edubuntu for flavors
<Burgundavia> no, it lists Xubuntu as well
<nixternal> and when silbs sent the Christmas card for the community that had only Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu
<nixternal> no it doesn't
<Burgundavia> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntuflavours704
<Burgundavia> ahh
<nixternal> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu704
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> haha, if I would have just clicked that link
<nixternal> KDE 3.5.6 which includes speed improvements to the web browser and translations in 65 languages
<nixternal> I would like to know why Kubuntu doesn't have those 65 languages though, especially for docs
<nixternal> I need some food
<nixternal> back in a few
<Burgundavia> cya
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-04-15
<boredandblogging> anyone else getting a blank fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<boredandblogging> ?
 * Rinchen looks
<Rinchen> yeah, busted again...
<boredandblogging> its happened last weekend and it magically fixed itself
<Rinchen> I've poked newz to see if we can't get a high php memory value
<Rinchen> <newz2000> ok, then it probably means we're close to the right ram setting but not quite on the mark. Apparently some pages need a little more.
<Rinchen> he's going to have IS update it again
<boredandblogging> excellent
<cody-somerville> :/
<x9x> brr
<Rinchen> heh
<Rinchen> Jag känner en bott, x9x  :-)
<x9x> hehe
<LaserJock> Rinchen: how is implementation of the UbuntuNews spec blocking you?
<Rinchen> LaserJock, I can't shut down fridge-devel
<LaserJock> hmm
<Rinchen> it's a spam fest with subscribers I don't recognize and private conversations
<LaserJock> well
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-04-16
<LaserJock> the spec should take into account using the LP list
<Rinchen> I added that on the /talk page just a bit ago
<Rinchen> and I agree :-)
<Rinchen> mdke ^^
<LaserJock> the spec, as written, is deprecating everything but ubuntu-news-team
<LaserJock> and I'm still a bit confused with the spec
<Rinchen> see the talk page. I think we need two communication channels:  news email list where everyone submits news  and then each team can have their own email list to discuss operational items.
<LaserJock> the only thing I'm really seeing it doing is renaming the mailing lists
<Rinchen> so the fridge would have the fridge list in LP.   UWN could have their own list if they wanted to...etc.
<LaserJock> ok, well aren't implementing a talk page :-)
<Rinchen> so we want a common submission point and then take the tactical conversations off to the side
<Rinchen> I'm on the fence about merging of irc channels but I don't object to it
<LaserJock> so the spec is really not at all reflective of current reality, no?
<LaserJock> while I realize that you want to get moving on this (as do I) it would be nice to actually agree on what we're doing
<Rinchen> which is why I asked mdke and others to look at the spec and update it :-)
<x9x> #fridge
<x9x> !fridge
<x9x> %fridge
<Rinchen> I think you took the bot comment a bit too seriously :-)
<Rinchen> anna is missing from the channel ;-)
<x9x> ahh... vad illa... vad ska basshunter säga då....
<x9x> (if I dont remember his name wrong... have he done other songs?)
 * x9x goes -> shower!
<Rinchen> lol
<Rinchen> yeah he's the right person x9x.
<Rinchen> he has some other songs too
* Rinchen changed the topic of #ubuntu-fridge to: The Fridge Channel: It's a cool place to be.   >> Please Join #ubuntu-news.  #ubuntu-fridge will be merging soon. <<
<Rinchen> well, that's not worded very well is it
* Rinchen changed the topic of #ubuntu-fridge to: The Fridge Channel: It's a cool place to be.   >> This channel is being deprecated. Please Join #ubuntu-news.  <<
<Rinchen> I can't wait until gutsy it out. The block section for the gutsy count down graphic doesn't respect width and height settings.
<Rinchen> I've got half a mind to delete it
<beuno> Rinchen, if you have access to the fridge code, I might be able to put together a piece of code to make that smaller
<Rinchen> beuno, it's the .js doing it.   http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/dist/display.js
<Rinchen> and you have access to as an editor
<Rinchen> you and I have the same access level :-)
<beuno> Rinchen, I can override js  :)
<Rinchen> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/build/block/configure/block/5
<Rinchen> the h&w are probably off. I was messing with them until I realized the js was the culprit
<beuno> Rinchen, I'll play around with it fot a while an see what the cleanest way to override it is
* Rinchen changed the topic of #ubuntu-fridge to: >> This channel is being deprecated. Please Join #ubuntu-news.  <<
<Rinchen> I might as well get to the point eh?
<beuno> heh
<beuno> you left out "go away"
<Rinchen> lol
<Rinchen> hey, it's a community spec
<Rinchen> I'm thankful sladen had registered this channel when he did
<beuno> Rinchen, http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<beuno> works for ya?
<Rinchen> oh thank heavens
<beuno> just make sure Canonical doesn't change the JS to do funny stuff, as I "reimplemented" it on the fridge  :)
<Rinchen> well, in 9 days it won't matter :-)
<Rinchen> it'll be a static image
<beuno> it should be, yes
<Rinchen> but I'll tell newz
<beuno> but you know shouldn't trust web-devs  ;)
<Rinchen> so, I think I should officially leave this channel and maybe others will get the hint. :-)
<boredandblogging> lol
<Rinchen> so let's see...
<Rinchen> Daviey, x9x, isgleas, jcastro , jcastro , mdke, nixternal - see the new channel topic and your fridge email if you are an editor.
<x9x> but but but.... a fridge is so much cooler!  :-)
